# WANTED 12 ga. 1100 or 11-87 ?



## Scottie_The_Boy (Apr 15, 2008)

I am wanting to pick up a new Goose gun and wonder which is better for waterfowl and why?

I like the Remington Feel and how they fit my grasp.. Just wondering which has had less in field issues of acting up...

Some gun dealers have been tring to talk me into a semi auto Mossburg....

But I have always liked Remington 1100s,870s,48's

Thanks
Scottie_the_boy


----------



## ALLDRAKES (Sep 7, 2010)

11-87 are VERY unreilable guns........buddy's had 2 of them and they were jammers !! Much better options out there for that dollar range !!


----------



## Call'emIn (Dec 4, 2009)

I shoot an 1100 for waterfowl and Upland. I could not ask for a better gun. In 12 yrs, I can not think of 1 jam, except for Sunday, but that was my mistake. The seals were old and one broke. I knew better. I can not say enough about it. I love it.....


----------



## driggy (Apr 26, 2005)

If you want flexibilty, get the 11-87. If you are set on waterfowl only, the 1100 will serve you fine. If you want a gun as a tool only, consider the Mossberg. The 1100s/11-87 have been around a long time. Seldom hear of issues with them unless they are run very dirty or the O ring gets screwed up.


----------



## DckS1yr#7 (Oct 20, 2010)

if you are not stuck on getting a auto loader i would just go with a good pump gun (i prefer the 870). unless you spend the money on a good auto loader it is going to jam while hunting waterfowl. its not a if its a when trust me on that. i currently shoot a 11-87 super mag and wish i would have never got rid of my 870. it does not make me any faster shooting a auto loader than i was with my pump gun. if you do get a 11-87 or 1100 make sure you keep it clean and lubed up. also keep extra o rings in your wallet for emergency use. i always take a cleaning kit with me becuase it never fails that its gonna get gummed up and stop cycling at some point during the hunt.


----------

